# Western or SnowEx salt spreaders



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I am strongly considering buying a salt spreader, but I don't know which one to buy. I am looking at a Western Pro Flo 2 or the SnowEx Bulk Pro 1875. Which one do you think would be better to buy? It just seems to me that SnowEx is way ahead of the game and they are also about $400 cheaper at the dealer.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I have an 1875. It's a good spreader, just a little on the small side for me.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you really are compairing two different animals... the proflow 2 would kicks its but hands down.... if your looking for a great , friendly economic spreader... i have a magnum with a vibrator... Magnum was baought last year by Meye , im not big on meye products , but its the exact same spreader, same every thing... I would highly ocnsider it, i think it will prefore very , VERY close to the proflow, but might be much cheaper, and have half the moving parts


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

So why dont you think the SnowEx , is so much worse than the Pro Flo. I think the SnowEx is more user friendly, this would be my first year spreading Salt & Sand. I dont have a Meyer Dealer with in a close range for parts. Any info would be great


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I guess the dealer thats sells SnowEx Also sells Meyer. I looked at the make The Blaster that spreads sand & salt.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a snowex 1875. it works great. only thing i have trouble spreading is wet salt/sand, I have to have another guy ride back there because it likes to bridge, bulk salt works great.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

TurfSolutionsMN;594856 said:


> So why dont you think the SnowEx , is so much worse than the Pro Flo. I think the SnowEx is more user friendly, this would be my first year spreading Salt & Sand. I dont have a Meyer Dealer with in a close range for parts. Any info would be great


you have never used a prflow 2 - with a convoyer.... does the snow ex use that set up?

the magnuim, is by fare the best i ever used, and the vibrator keeps even wet salt flowing , no problems


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

SnowEx Uses a auger then right to the spinner, it also has a vibrator on a v shaped plate above the auger. Im asking these questions cause I want to get the best bang for my buck


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

really liek i said go with the meyer unit.. i know the contorler isnt as facny., but trust me it works wonders... i run all bulk salt... we dump it in the hopper dirrectly, we have also dumped it in the bed, and shoveled it in the hopper. we have also use 5 gal buckets

its a simple unit, has an auger , and a vibrator, just like the snow ex. .... it has a WAY bigger motor ... that thing runns every year with out fail. I have said it before, i wish they made a Vbox this simple, its way more reliable

as for the proflow 2, thats more like a mini V box with how it works... like i said i dont think you on the same playing field comparing the two, lots of ppl on here really like the pro2


----------

